# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  يارب معــــــــــــــــــادلــــة رائـعـــــــــــــــــة جـــــــــــــــــــدا

## امام اباتي

*يارب معادلة رائعة جدا 1- تريد الصحة……… = ………عليك بالصيام.

2- تريد نور الوجه…… = ……ع...ليك بقيام الليل.
... ... ...
3- تريد الراحة….… = …….عليك بترتيل القرآن.

4- تريد السعادة……=…... صل الفريضة بوقتها.

5- تريد الفرج…….…=……… لازم الإستغفار.

6- تريد زوال الهم …..….=……… لازم الدعاء.

7- تريد زوال الشدة = قل "لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم"

8- تريد البركة = اكثر من الصلاة على النبي محمد

9- تريد ان تحترم بين الناس = احترم الناس

10- تريد الخير لنفسك = تمنى الخير للاخرين.

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

استغفرالله واتوب اليه



*

----------


## الرايقة

*استغفر الله واتوب اليه
مشكور يا امام
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم ياامام يارائع
وربنا يجعل ذلك في موازين حسناتك

*

----------


## ود إدريس

*وما تنسو كمان / من حسن اسلام االمرء تركه ما لا يعنيه
                        	*

----------


## عبده عبدالرحمن

*تشكر عالنصائح الطيبة
                        	*

----------

